# White tractor type 55 hydraulic fluid alternative.



## TORCH (Jan 7, 2012)

Just changed all of the hydraulic fluid and filter on a white 2-105. Called a shop to ask about the noise the pump makes and it seems to get hot fast. Too hot to touch. All the parts function properly breaks steering and remotes.

At about 900 RPM sitting still. It has a buzzing sound and every now and then it sounds like. When you shift a trans and it don't go into gear. There are 9 pistons in there so you would think it should have some kind of noise. It just seems to me more than it should.

The problem just bought this tractor and don't know if this is normal or not. The guy at the shop said I have the wrong fluid in there to thick. I used universal hydraulic fluid from fleet farm.

What are you guys using in there? To replace type 55 fluid?

A new pump from dealer is $2200. WOW!


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Getting hot most likely means the compensator valve that unloads the pump is set higher than the main relief valve. This makes the fluid dump through the RV and heats the fluid fast! Don't keep running like this or you will have a lot more stuff to fix.

Its possible you used the wrong fluid but more likely someone turned up the compensator to get more lift power without cranking up the RV.


----------



## TORCH (Jan 7, 2012)

slowzuki said:


> Getting hot most likely means the compensator valve that unloads the pump is set higher than the main relief valve. This makes the fluid dump through the RV and heats the fluid fast! Don't keep running like this or you will have a lot more stuff to fix.
> 
> Its possible you used the wrong fluid but more likely someone turned up the compensator to get more lift power without cranking up the RV.


What you're saying makes sense.

I can look in my service manual and hopefully it will tell me how to check each pressure setting and adjust them correctly. If the book don't tell me about the settings and procedures I'm screwed. Unless you or anyone can point me in the right direction to get proper information. Life is always full of road blocks! Lol lol

my tractor is a 1976 White 2-105
Thanks


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

View attachment Copy of 3 pt hitch Complete.pdf


Not the right tractor as the 2-135 has a charge pump feeding main pump but the rest of the system is the same.


----------



## TORCH (Jan 7, 2012)

very use full pdf file now saved on my computer. Thank you very much slowzuki!


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

I use pretty much any type hydro fluid in my 2-105' the dealer told me it did not matter. I have replaced the pump twice in 21 years. I don't know anything about the valves and pump adjustment.


----------

